# Kansas County fair and state fair link to list 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a link to the Kansas state fair and access to a list of county fairs in the state for 2004:


http://www.kansasstatefair.com/links/County Fairs.cfm?NavID=4&SubNavID=4&SubView=Yes


----------

